# Toro ccr 2000 problem



## AlTep55 (Jan 29, 2009)

Could anyone give me an advise? I accidentally over flow the oil in gas-oil mixture for my Toro CCR 2000. Of course it died in the middle of driveway. Could anyone experienced with this snow thrower give me an advise on how to clean it and make it work again the most efficient way? (I am not proficient with small engines at all).

Thank you for all who will give me any suggestion.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*toro problem*



AlTep55;734907 said:


> Could anyone give me an advise? I accidentally over flow the oil in gas-oil mixture for my Toro CCR 2000. Of course it died in the middle of driveway. Could anyone experienced with this snow thrower give me an advise on how to clean it and make it work again the most efficient way? (I am not proficient with small engines at all).
> 
> Thank you for all who will give me any suggestion.


I can assume you used a 2.5 gallon mix for a one gallon can-been there done that-cold tired lots of snow in the driveway

Drain all the fuel oil mix out of the snow blower into a larger gas can-do not throw it away. Remove the upper shroud-all the screws are easily removed and remove the spark plug,

Pull the recoil a few times to clear any exess oil, clean or replace the old spark plug with a new properly gapped plug-do not over tighten it just a little more than hand tight.

Take the gas oil mix you have and pour it into a five gallon can-assuming you one, add more gasoline to dilute the oil in the gasoline and you will be able to use te gas and not worry about throwing it away or taking it to a recycling station to dispose of it like waste oil.

Have fun and let that toro tear into the driveway snow packmake sure your wearing your hearing protection. Don't forget to let it scrape the asphault bare by tilting it forward to let walk by itself. These lttle varmints sure beat shoveling!!!

leon


----------



## AlTep55 (Jan 29, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thank you very much, Leon. This season is killing me.

Alex


----------

